# bov for 2000 a6 2.7t?



## SicKA6 (Aug 9, 2005)

hey guys iam new to the audi world and i really wanna put bov on my 2.7. do you guys recomend it cause ive heard many different opinions and iam very undecisive. And are there any brands of exhaust highly recommended by any of u guys?
thanks


----------



## masboykie (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: bov for 2000 a6 2.7t? (SicKA6)*

Hey
Are you referring to the diverter valves? I have a lot of info I can pass along. Not sure if you mean something else. Let me know
Cheers
Masboykie


----------



## audi403 (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: bov for 2000 a6 2.7t? (masboykie)*

Blow off valve(bov), diverter valve, same thing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SicKA6 (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: bov for 2000 a6 2.7t? (audi403)*

iam sorry i meant does any body have any info on bov that vent to atmosphere (Exp. Greddy type S blow off valve) as opposed to an aftermarket diverter or recirculating valve.


----------



## Rennwagen (Jul 19, 2001)

*Re: bov for 2000 a6 2.7t? (SicKA6)*

Bad idea. VTA BOVs (Vent to Atmosphere) wont work well with cars that use an MAF. The car won't know what is happening to the missing air. You'll lose power, you'll sputter at certain rpms, your car will mostly suck.
People have done it on 1.8Ts, Lancer Evos, etc (both cars that run MAFs and DVs as opposed to BOVs) and they sound cool, but don't actually work very well.
Cheers.


----------



## VR6Jetta4KY (Jan 11, 2001)

*Re: bov for 2000 a6 2.7t? (Rennwagen)*

What about aftermarket DVs? Some better than others? Is there an advantage to using an aftermarket one?


----------



## Rennwagen (Jul 19, 2001)

*Re: bov for 2000 a6 2.7t? (VR6Jetta4KY)*

Aftermarket DVs are shiny. 
If you're leaking boost from your factory one (usually a bad DV or higher boost), an aftermarket one will help. If you don't know you need one, you don't. in that case: Aftermarket DVs are shiny.


----------



## SicKA6 (Aug 9, 2005)

*Re: bov for 2000 a6 2.7t? (Rennwagen)*

Thanks for that advice.


----------



## masboykie (Feb 24, 2004)

*Re: bov for 2000 a6 2.7t? (audi403)*

Yeah I know, but I had a feeling he was referring to the "BOV to Atmosphere"...
I replaced both mine (A6 2.7T) with the TT ones. I actually found them from a SAAB parts dealer for less money! I got both for under $100. I was contemplating buying the billet ones, but after some research I figured I could rather use the extra $200 on some other mods.
Incidentally after removing the old ones I tested them and the were both bad. Leaking from the vacuum line to charge. I opened them up and the diaphragms were both cracked on the edges. FYI this was from a 2002 with 24,000 miles one it! Apparently the "110" valves have much thicker diaphragms so hopefully they last longer. I could still buy 3 set for the price of a billet set though...

Short version:
Audi stock: 034-145-710A (Bosch = 028-142-108)
Replaced with Bosch 028-142-110 (SAAB, Porsche and TT) The spring rate is also higher on these.
I will post the rest of the part numbers I found etc later. (Do not have it with me)
Replacing these definitely made the power curve a lot smoother, You could feel the difference. Not sure about more power, but smoother power.
Hope this helps.
Cheers
Masboykie


----------



## SicKA6 (Aug 9, 2005)

like i said before thanks for all the very helpful info. its just since i have alot of friends with turbo charged cars you definately can never make up your mind about whats better for your own car. thanx any other info would be appreciated.


----------

